# γκομενοπαγίδα = panty dropper



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2012)

Έβλεπα τις προάλλες μια σειρά, στην οποία οι πρωταγωνιστές αναφέρονταν σε ένα πολυτελές αυτοκίνητο (τώρα Πόρσε ήταν, Λαμποργκίνι ήταν, θα σας γελάσω, κάτι τέτοιο), και ο ένας από τους δύο λέει ότι αυτό το αυτοκίνητο είναι panty dropper - και μεταφράζει ο υποτιτλιστής *γκομενοπαγίδα*, κι έρχομαι κι εγώ να το καταθέσω εδώ να το έχουμε να βρίσκεται, γιατί ήταν πολύ πετυχημένη απόδοση :)

Υ.Γ.1: Ναι, ναι, έχουμε ήδη νήμα για τη γκομενοπαγίδα, σιγά που δεν θα είχαμε: babe magnet.
Υ.Γ.2: Φυσικά, επειδή τόσο το λήμμα στο slang.gr όσο και αυτό στο Urban Dictionary προφανώς δεν έχουν γραφτεί από εκπροσώπους του γυναικείου φύλου, επικεντρώνονται παρωπιδικά σε υλικά αγαθά όπως αμάξια, κότερα κλπ, και αφήνουν απ' έξω τις προφανέστερες, αποτελεσματικότερες και -last but not least- οικονομικότερες* γκομενοπαγίδες, ήτοι μικρά, γλυκούλικα και χνουδωτά σκυλάκια, όπως και μικρά, γλυκούλικα -και κατά προτίμηση όχι χνουδωτά- μωράκια και παιδάκια  Άντρες!


*____________
Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι θα έρθει κάποιος, πιθανόν συμμοδεράτοροαδμινιστράτορας, και θα μου πει ότι η Πόρσε είναι πιο οικονομική από τα παιδάκια;


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Γκομενοπαγίδα πρέπει να είναι και το χιούμορ (και από τις πιο γερές, όσο κρατούν). Κάποια πράγματα δεν εξηγούνται αλλιώς.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-Stonestreet-adopted-son-Modern-Family.html


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Υ.Γ.2: Φυσικά, επειδή τόσο το λήμμα στο slang.gr όσο και αυτό στο Urban Dictionary προφανώς δεν έχουν γραφτεί από εκπροσώπους του γυναικείου φύλου, επικεντρώνονται παρωπιδικά σε υλικά αγαθά όπως αμάξια, κότερα κλπ, και αφήνουν απ' έξω τις προφανέστερες, αποτελεσματικότερες και -last but not least- οικονομικότερες* γκομενοπαγίδες, ήτοι μικρά, γλυκούλικα και χνουδωτά σκυλάκια, όπως και μικρά, γλυκούλικα -και κατά προτίμηση όχι χνουδωτά- μωράκια και παιδάκια  Άντρες!
> 
> *____________
> Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι θα έρθει κάποιος, πιθανόν συμμοδεράτοροαδμινιστράτορας, και θα μου πει ότι η Πόρσε είναι πιο οικονομική από τα παιδάκια;



Τα λούτρινα είναι συνεπικουρούντα διατηρητικά στοιχεία (κάτι σαν σχεσιακά συμπληρώματα). Επίσης, «γκομενοπαγίδα» είπαμε, όχι Ησαϊοπαγίδα (η οποία, άλλωστε, είναι φτιαγμένη για να πιάνει άντρες — όχι γυναίκες! :twit:).

ΥΓ Φυσικά και το Πορσικό είναι οικονομικότερο απ' τα παιδάκια.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τα λούτρινα είναι συνεπικουρούντα διατηρητικά στοιχεία (κάτι σαν σχεσιακά συμπληρώματα).


Ζωντανά σκυλάκια, εννούσα 




nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Γκομενοπαγίδα πρέπει να είναι και το χιούμορ (και από τις πιο γερές, όσο κρατούν). Κάποια πράγματα δεν εξηγούνται αλλιώς.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-Stonestreet-adopted-son-Modern-Family.html



Μπα, αυτό είναι προφανής περίπτωση του κατά Τέρι Πράτσετ (_Thud!_) jerk syndrome: 

This is a condition that may be experienced by a woman who is so beautiful, so alluring, that, as Angua describes it, any man with half a brain isn't even going to think about asking her out, because it's obvious she's too grand for the likes of him. This leads her to believe that the problem is at her end, and that there must be something wrong with her. This persists until she meets a man who does not have half a brain (i.e. is too stupid to realize she'll likely reject him, or is so used to rejection that it doesn't bother him, or has some other flaw that stems from an even more major flaw), and he does in fact ask her out, and she is so grateful that she says yes; it is implied that problems ensue because she is, as it were, going to a fancy, lavish restaurant and only ordering a bread roll and maybe a small salad. ​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ζωντανά σκυλάκια, εννούσα


Αμάν, τώρα κατάλαβα: Εννοούσες το να βγαίνεις βόλτα με σκυλάκι και/ή παιδάκι. Ναι, συνήθως δουλεύει αποτελεσματικά.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 24, 2012)

Ιδιαίτερα αν έχεις πλάσει και μια ιστορία τύπου: "η γυναίκα με παράτησε και μου άφησε τον/την μικρό/ή κι εγώ τώρα πασχίζω να τον/την μεγαλώσω σωστά, αλλά σίγουρα δεν με πειράζει γιατί αν δεν το κάνω για το παιδί μου για ποιον θα το κάνω; Αλλά νιώθω μόνος μερικές φορές..." :lol: :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 24, 2012)

Με γατάκι δεν δουλεύει, ε; :s


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Ιδιαίτερα αν έχεις πλάσει και μια ιστορία τύπου: "η γυναίκα με παράτησε και μου άφησε τον/την μικρό/ή κι εγώ τώρα πασχίζω να τον/την μεγαλώσω σωστά, αλλά σίγουρα δεν με πειράζει γιατί αν δεν το κάνω για το παιδί μου για ποιον θα το κάνω; Αλλά νιώθω μόνος μερικές φορές..." :lol: :twit:


Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση φρόντισε επιμελώς να υπάρχει ένα πράγμα ατημέλητο πάνω στο παιδί (πχ να μην είναι τέλεια χτενισμένο) ώστε να μπορείς να βγάλεις κι έναν βαθύ αναστεναγμό την ώρα που θα μονολογείς ενώ θα επιχειρείς να ταιριάξεις το παιδί: «Αχ τελικά πόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη αποδεικνύεται πως υπάρχει για να έρθει μια γυναίκα στη ζωή μας...» :lol: :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Με γατάκι δεν δουλεύει, ε; :s


Και με γατάκι δουλεύει, απλώς το γατάκι αντιστέκεται όταν πας να του περάσεις το λουράκι να το βγάλεις βόλτα :twit::twit:


Zazula said:


> Αμάν, τώρα κατάλαβα:


Εντάξει, δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρά τα πράγματα - θα μπορούσες να είχες καταλάβει και παϊδάκια αντί για παιδάκια 


Zazula said:


> Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση φρόντισε επιμελώς να υπάρχει ένα πράγμα ατημέλητο πάνω στο παιδί (πχ να μην είναι τέλεια χτενισμένο) ώστε να μπορείς να βγάλεις κι έναν βαθύ αναστεναγμό την ώρα που θα μονολογείς ενώ θα επιχειρείς να ταιριάξεις το παιδί: «Αχ τελικά πόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη αποδεικνύεται τελικά πως υπάρχει για να έρθει μια γυναίκα στη ζωή μας...» :lol: :twit:



Μα τίποτα δεν καταλαβαίνετε!! Ίσα ίσα: το παιδάκι θα είναι καλοταϊσμένο και καλοφροντισμένο, και θα ασχολείστε μόνο μαζί του (αν είναι μωρό και το κρατάτε αγκαλιά ακόμα καλύτερα, διότι το υποψήφιο θύμα η ενδιαφερόμενη θα αναγκαστεί να έρθει και κοντά σας να το δει καλύτερα), ώστε να δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι *μπορείτε και μόνοι σας*, πράγμα που θα κάνει τις περαστικές να σκεφτούν «μα τι γλύκας μπαμπάς, κοίτα πόσο τρυφερός είναι με το παιδί του, φαντάσου με τη γυναίκα του, γιατί είναι μόνος του όμως, ας τον πλησιάσω για να μάθω».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εντάξει, δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρά τα πράγματα - θα μπορούσες να είχες καταλάβει και παϊδάκια αντί για παιδάκια


Μα στην αρχή «παϊδάκια» είχα διαβάσει — κάπου στην τριτοτέταρτη ανάγνωση έπεσε το δεκάρικο...


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 24, 2012)

It works both ways, Pal... Εξαρτάται πού στοχεύεις και ποια είναι η πληθυσμιακή σύνθεση της παιδικής χαράς! :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> «Αχ τελικά πόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη αποδεικνύεται πως υπάρχει για να έρθει μια γυναίκα στη ζωή μας...» :lol: :twit:


Αυτό είναι για να βρεις μανούλες, όχι μανούλια.


----------



## Resident (Sep 24, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Με γατάκι δεν δουλεύει, ε; :s



Γατί στον δρόμο και σε λουρί. Επίσης, φίλος έλεγε ότι και τα ενυδρεία είναι καλά γι' αυτό τον σκοπό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μα τίποτα δεν καταλαβαίνετε!! Ίσα ίσα: το παιδάκι θα είναι καλοταϊσμένο και καλοφροντισμένο, και θα ασχολείστε μόνο μαζί του (αν είναι μωρό και το κρατάτε αγκαλιά ακόμα καλύτερα, διότι το υποψήφιο θύμα η ενδιαφερόμενη θα αναγκαστεί να έρθει και κοντά σας να το δει καλύτερα), ώστε να δίνετε την εντύπωση ότι *μπορείτε και μόνοι σας*, πράγμα που θα κάνει τις περαστικές να σκεφτούν «μα τι γλύκας μπαμπάς, κοίτα πόσο τρυφερός είναι με το παιδί του, φαντάσου με τη γυναίκα του, γιατί είναι μόνος του όμως, ας τον πλησιάσω για να μάθω».


Βρε συ Παλ, αλλιώς μετράει το να κάνεις live demonstration των φροντιστικών σου δεξιοτήτων!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2012)

Εγώ εντωμεταξύ έχω άλλη απορία: πώς κάνεις live demonstration της ενυδρειοκατοχής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2012)

Μέιλ που, κατά διαβολική σύμπτωση, μόλις έφτασε στο ηλεκουτί μου:


*Πώς να κάνετε ευτυχισμένη μια γυναίκα...*

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να κάνετε μια γυναίκα ευτυχισμένη. Ο άντρας πρέπει μόνο να είναι:

1. Φίλος
2. Σύντροφος
3. Εραστής
4. Αδελφός
5. Πατέρας
6. Κυρίαρχος
7. Μάγειρας
8. Ηλεκτρολόγος
9. Ξυλουργός
10. Υδραυλικός 
11. Μηχανικός
12. Διακοσμητής
13. Στυλίστας
14. Σεξολόγος 
15. Γυναικολόγος
16. Ψυχολόγος
17. Να εξαφανίζει τα έντομα
18. Ψυχίατρος
19. Θεραπευτής
20. Καλός ακροατής
21. Οργανωτικός 
22. Καλός πατέρας
23. Πολύ καθαρός
24. Συμπονετικός
25. Αθλητικός 
26. Θερμός
27. Προσεκτικός
28. Γενναίος
29. Έξυπνος
30. Αστείος
31. Δημιουργικός
32. Τρυφερός
33. Δυνατός
34. Συγκαταβατικός
35. Ανεκτικός 
36. Συνετός
37. Φιλόδοξος
38. Ικανός
39. Θαρραλέος 
40. Αποφασιστικός
41. Αληθινός
42. Αξιόπιστος
43. Παθιασμένος
44. Ελεήμων

ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΝΑ: 

45. Να της κάνει τακτικά κομπλιμέντα
46. Να αγαπάει τα ψώνια
47. Να είναι έντιμος
48. Να είναι πολύ πλούσιος
49. Να μην την καταπιέζει
50. Να μην κοιτάζει άλλες

ΚΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ, ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ:

51. Να την προσέχει πολύ, χωρίς να περιμένει ανάλογη προσοχή 
52. Να της δίνει χρόνο, ειδικά χρόνο για τον εαυτό της
53. Να της δίνει χώρο, χωρίς ποτέ να ανησυχεί πού πηγαίνει 

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ:

54. Να μην ξεχνάει ποτέ:
* γενέθλια
* επετείους
* το πρόγραμμά της 


ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ

1. Αφήστε τον ήσυχο


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Resident said:


> Γατί στον δρόμο και σε λουρί. Επίσης, φίλος έλεγε ότι και τα ενυδρεία είναι καλά γι' αυτό τον σκοπό.



 Ναι, να σε δω να βγάζεις το ενυδρείο βόλτα, με λουρί... Ξέρω, θα πέσουν φωτογραφίες τώρα με τροχήλατα ενυδρεία. 


 
Αυτό το μοντέλο πάντως θα έκανε στράκες, θα 'βγαζε καλή ψαριά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αμάν, τώρα κατάλαβα: Εννοούσες το να βγαίνεις βόλτα με σκυλάκι και/ή παιδάκι. Ναι, συνήθως δουλεύει αποτελεσματικά.


Κάτι ξέρεις εσύ που έχεις κι από τα δύο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι για να βρεις μανούλες, όχι μανούλια.



Έχει μανούλες (milf: «Αχ, αμάν, ναι, μάνα μου!») και μανούλες (mirf, moms I'd run from: «Ωχ, αμαναμάν, όχι, μάνα μου!»)


----------

